# Dug my first POISON.



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2014)

Posted this in DIGGING section. Link below. THANKS, LEON. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Dug-My-First-POISON-bottle-Amber-in-Color-m665367.aspx


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2014)

What you have is a KT-8 and yes, it's common.  But still a pretty bottle, non the less.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2014)

OK, Thanks, Leon.


----------

